# DoD: open source as good as proprietary software



## phospher (Oct 28, 2009)

well it's about frigin time!

http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/102709-dod-opensource.html?hpg1=bn


----------



## Eponasoft (Oct 28, 2009)

That's not really news; the Department of Defense has been using open source software _en masse_ for well over a decade. I guess that's not been common knowledge though...but I wonder why they're making the statement now? Something else is probably going on behind-the-scenes involving a certain mega-corporation that enjoys forcing its closed-source, proprietary software down people's throats...


----------

